# Questions about my puppy



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

We have a 12 week old beautiful boy. I have a few questions.

He is brindle color (I think). His tummy and legs are the most beautiful bright and soft white I have ever seen. His back is a mixture of gray, black and a little rust color around his ears. Will his colors change or pretty much stay the same?

Close to his skin is a whiter color. Does that mean he will turn white? His parents were shaved close and they were white.

Will his fur stay the wonderful soft cloud that it is now?

I will try and post a picture of him, if I can figure out how.

Thanks so much for your time.

Donna


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

One thing that is great about a Havanese, you NEVER know what color you will get. It always changes. It keeps it exciting, thats for sure! I have a gold brindle who is 1 & his coat has changed a few times already. He has always been very soft.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Also to post a picture, just click on the 'go advanced' tab below & then you will see the link between the 'title' space & above where you type to click on to add a picture. Let me know if that helps!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, their color can change. And I've read if you cut colors off, they may not grow back the same. :welcome: and we'd love to see pictures! He sounds beautirul!!

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

My little guy is a black brindle, and he looks different in the sun than he does indoors because he has red in his hair. I wouldn't be surprised if he turns out to be a blue brindle. His dad is a blue brindle and his mom is a gold brindle, but mostly white His brother is a gold brindle, and he's looked different every time i've seen him, although he seems to be getting progressively lighter. I can't wait to see a picture of your pup!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes they can change color. Some alot, and some not as much. 

Kodi was a gold/cream/white with silky. wavy hair. Then he went all white and now he is cream with some gold back. His hair is now "cotton candy", very poufy. Shelby is black/white. The white streak on her head is gone, and it is silver. The rest of her has changed very little. She has long, silky hair and is getting a slight wave to it.

This is part of the excitement (or disappointment, depending on your viewpoint) of owning a Havanese.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum, I have three and they have all changed color and are still in the process of changing color.

Here is a website that shows you pictures of before and after
http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours.html


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Here are the pics*



















We love him sooooo much!!
Donna


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Sorry pics so big!*

:frusty:

I didn't mean them to be so large.
I was in a hurry.

Donna


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Donna-:welcome: 

My, oh my, do you have a cutie on your hands! He is absolutely darling! What's his name?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Donna,

WOW....he is precious! Great coloring  Whatever color change he goes through (if any)..he will still be a dollbaby!

Kara


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you! The family has yet to agree on a name. We are going to have to hold an election.

He will be 12 weeks tomorrow. At 11 weeks and 2 days he weighed 2.8 and 5 3/4 tall.

I'm sorry about your Shadow. Is that him in your Avatar? If it is, he was beautiful. So shiny and proud looking.

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

I like the name Chaos and Chase.
My son likes Chewy and Krypto.
My daughter likes Havok and Lightening.
My husband likes Brewster and Dobbie.
Uncle Barry wants Rusty. 

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I like Chewy...I don't know why, but I do! He is really adorable and I love his coloring.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, I think "Mr. No Name" is just about as cute as they get. I love that you're using the democratic method to choose...gotta be fair. 

Yes, that is my precious Shadow in my avatar. She was the best! 

I'm so glad you've joined us. :clap2: Trust me, you won't find any better place to learn about Havanese nor will you find a more supportive, caring, helpful and often funny, group of folks anywhere on the internet.

Again, welcome aboard!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Donna :welcome:,

Your little guy is absolutely precious and his coloring is wonderful and oh so much hair at just 12 weeks!!!! 

Where are you from?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*He is really cute....*

And he looks like chewbaca from star wars...so another vote for Chewy!!
or Chase or Crew for that matter.

He will probably lighten up and then get darker again. There's a great website showing colors of the rainbow of havanese...very few stay dark unless they're black. I think they change until like 4 years too. So sit back and watch your flower grow!

here it is...
http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours.html

Trish


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

djones2 said:


> I like the name Chaos and Chase.
> My son likes Chewy and Krypto.
> My daughter likes Havok and Lightening.
> My husband likes Brewster and Dobbie.
> ...


I might be careful w/names like Chaos, Chase, and Chewy...you don't want it to become self-fullfilling :wink:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

havashadow said:


> I might be careful w/names like Chaos, Chase, and Chewy...you don't want it to become self-fullfilling :wink:


LOL! Funny, That reminds me of neighbors that I had years back, they had kids named Damon and Demony. They were BOTH lil' demons! ound:

Kara


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Thank you!*

I am from Middle Tennessee.
Donna


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Donna, welcome to the forum, that pup is adorable!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My he is sooo cute!!! I too would be careful about self fufilling names. But it sound like from your list you have a very active little guy there. Can't wait to se emore pictures. Jassy was a brown sable and white when we got him-- he is mostly white now-- but has begun to get back a little more color. My sisters have was about the same color as your pup and she turned champaigne but is now dark again. Jasper is still soft--- but not puppy soft. congrats he is so cute


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Chase would definately be a self-fulfilling name! ound: How many of our lil' ones love the "Catch me if you can" game? Or to chase US? lol

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You have some really fun name options, Donna! Welcome to the forum.

As for the hair, if the color grows out and is only on the ends, chances are pretty strong that if you cut it off, it will stay gone. You may get some bands of color that come in later, but they will probably stay lighter color. 

With his coloring, I'd guess that the color will mostly move to the ends like Rufus is getting. I'll see if I can find some pictures of Rufus and maybe Christy, his momma (good buddy) can show you too.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Donna! Your new baby is such a cutie! Yes, alot of Havs' color lightens as they grow older. From what I've read, it kind of depends on the line. Looking at the parents gives a decent idea, but you never know! These dogs are great no matter what color they are. You'll have alot of fun with your cutie-pie.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It should be illegal to be that cute, lol. 3 mos is my favorite age. What a doll. Welcome.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum~ He is just adorable! And I know how hard it can be to pick a name....it took us a week to come up with a name for our boy~
As far as his color, you can be certain of one thing....it will probably change!! LOL!!! I have a girl that was his almost exact coloring as a puppy (even the orange behind the ears!) I will try and find a pic of her as a baby~ and she is now a very light silver and white. Here is a pic of her from over the summer~
I am sure you will love him no matter what color he is or ends up to be. He is just darling and Havanese are the BEST!


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

THEY DO CHANGE COLORS MINE CHANGED TWICE ALREADY


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Katie,
If our dog looks like yours, that would be just great! That light silver and white is beautiful!

Thanks for posting the picture.
Donna


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok, I dug up a few from her newborn on....
quite the color change!
The first one I think she was 4 days old.
The one under it is when she was 3 months old
and I think the one on the right is her around 7 month or so.
When I cut her down after she finished her championship, she lost all the color that was on her tips...and left with a beautiful silver color.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Ok, I dug up a few from her newborn on....
> quite the color change!
> The first one I think she was 4 days old.
> The one under it is when she was 3 months old
> ...


What a cutie!! Who is this Katie??


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Karen~ she is my Emmy!!
LilPawz The Emmy Goes To MopTop~


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Donna, I am always amazed by the colour changes of these wonderful dogs. Your little "no-name" is as cute as can be.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It seems like almost all Hav's change colors over time! You never know just what the'll come out like! My little Rufus just keeps lightening up! He started out looking very brown and white is is more silver and white already! I tried to get a couple pics to show you where his color has lightened and only the tips are dark. I don't really know if he'll keep the color he has or if it will eventually all lighten to white! In one you can see where his black spot grew out to a silver with only black tips. In another you can see where a darker spot grew out and he'll be white on that back hip. In the last one you can see his Colonel Sanders mustache that I love so much! ound:


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rufus does have a very handsome, distinguished mustache. I so appreciate everyone posting the pictures of thier babies. My son and I have looked at them so closely and compared to our sweetie. They are all so cute. He could look like any of them and we will be thrilled.

Donna


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sounds like a very nice mix.....By the Way I'm a "Jones" too...nice simple name eh! Easy to remember and even easier to forget sometimes. I would think that when your little boy "Blows Coat" you will get the best example of that change that will come about for most Hav's. It sounds to me like he may change into more of a white mix rather than a brindle majority....it'll be nice to see....

Derek


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Donna, Jasper has had one of the most dramatic and quickest color changes I have witnessed. The one thing we told the breeder was we didn't want an all white dog... well he still has gray ears and he still looks fawn and white when he is wet LOL-- but we wouldn't trade him for the world he is such an old soul. 

here he is 2.5 wks, 7 months, 6 wks they posted out of order.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I didn't want a white dog either!! LOL...*

the breeder didn't even send me info on him until I saw a pic with him in the background...her reply started with 'I think he'll be too light for you'.....she knew he'd turn white but I fell in love....LOL. I'm still hopeful that he'll retain his ears and some coloring [as some sables do]. His dad has some coloring but is mostly white and his mom is dark; so there's a little hope.

But he's ours and we love him..that's why puppies are so cute; you fall in love with their souls and it doesn't matter after that....

Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahem..:suspicious: 

What is wrong with white dogs? Am I the only person that wanted one? 

They rock! eace: 

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

There is absolutely nothing wrong with the wite dog!!! As a matter of fact when we got a Bugsy, my daughter *REFUSED* to even consider for a second any color but white. To this day when we look at puppy pictures the only Havanese she likes are white/cream. When we were looking at Bugsy there was another, gorgeous red sable boy that I was considering. My daughter would have none of it, just plain didn't find him attratice. When I mentioned that he will fade to one shade of cream or the other, her reply was to bypass the disappointment and go straight to cream. lol


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I think there are LOTS that WANT white dogs...*



Thumperlove said:


> Ahem..:suspicious:
> 
> What is wrong with white dogs? Am I the only person that wanted one?
> 
> ...


it's just funny that there are SEVERAL of US [me included] who did NOT want a white dog for whatever reason and ended up with them....just a chuckle.

I also didn't want a black dog, they're also pretty, just a preference thing.
Although now that I have a white...perhaps I should follow Missy's lead. LOL.

They're all beautiful whatever color...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara,
It maybe the thought that white will get dirty faster. But, we know they can _all_ get dirty pretty fast, no matter what color they are! 

I agree, Trish: They're all beautiful whatever color!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

Its okay, I was just curious. Actually, I didn't want a black dog, or a parti...my heart was set on a white/cream one  My breeder EVEN had a gorgeous female Chocolates with GREEN eyes at the time, and another sable boy that I was really torn on. I was really considering getting one of those two instead....BOY, am I glad I stuck with my first gut-instinct, because Gucci is a PERFECT match for me and my family.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, I love the looks the looks of the white dogs. And no one can compare to Gucci, and Bugsy, and Beamer and Radar, and all the other white and cream dogs on the forum. The reason we didn't want an all white dog was two fold. One was the looking clean (yes we knew a darker dog would still need grooming , but things like eyes stains are easier with Cash.) 

The other reason which is totally gone-- now that we are small dog people-- was the pre-conceived "the little white dog syndrome." my husband always had big dogs. And I had never been a fan of small white poodles (although I love the standards) or Bichons they looked to fuffy for me in their "hair-do's" Of course White Havs never look like that. And, now that I am more of a dog person I love all dogs.


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

I love the white color. In fact, one of my favorite parts of my puppy is his pure, bright white tummy. I must admit, my concern is eye stains. His parents both had them. I have done some reading on here about the stains and plan to do more.

Gucci is beautiful!

Donna


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

:whoo:! I love my little white dog! (well, cream) I really didn't have any preference when we got Brady. I had decided that I wanted a Havanese and I had chosen the breeder I wanted to get him from. When I contacted his Breeder, she told me that she had a litter of 1 due any day and that she would be happy to get back to me and tell me what she had in a few days. I found out that Brady was a beautiful male cream boy and I was sold. He could have been green and I would have taken him:biggrin1:. Now that I have a little cream dog, I tend to be partial to them. But, once again, when we decide to get another, it could be green and I wouldn't care.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I completely understand the "staining' factor, and it is alot of work to keep the stains at bay! But not impossible. This round of stains is slowly going away, I will give it til' the end of the month to decide if I want to cut it or dye them. But now that I've got her on homemade everything and bottled water, she isn't even tearing clear anymore! :whoo: Which is awesome 

I hear ya! I would love her if she was GREEN! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What a beautiful new baby you have! Great color! My Valentino was dark like that as a baby and now @ 21 mos. he has lightened up to a gorgeous golden sable with black ears, tail and beard! The changing colors are just ONE of the things I LOVE about this breed! Enjoy!:whoo:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

If you are having an lection to name that beautiful puppy, can we vote, too? I love the name Chase!!


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes, We would love for you to vote, too!

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just for Kara...


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

He's a dollface, Donna. My vote's for Chase  . All the different names are so cute! We had an election, too, for Spanish/Cuban names, but my husband vetoed everything, lol . We went w/Biscuit because that's what the breeder's granddaughter called him, & it just fit.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Re the colors, I've always wondered if the original Havs way-back-when in Cuba, were ONLY white/cream, because they were called Blanquitos (little white ones ) de Havana or de Cuba, --correct? And so I wonder why the Havana Silk Dog group, if they are into the "purity" of the original type, doesn't insist on that as the "correct" color. Sorry--just musing---:focus: Anyway, I do love all the colors, but am extra crazy about my little creme guy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL @ the Green dog!!!! ound: Ehh....I'll stick with the *original* Cuban Color 

Amy, I've mused over the SAME thing. *sigh* Last I heard, there weren't any white/creams in the registry, I think it has something to do with the coat texture? But I'm not sure, so don't quote me on that.

I have a friend with a dog named Rusty, so I do like that name. I also like Lightening, it would seem to suit a Havanese the way the Run like Hell!

Kara


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

since i have a grandson named chase, i am partial to chase. judith


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> it's just funny that there are SEVERAL of US [me included] who did NOT want a white dog for whatever reason and ended up with them....just a chuckle.
> 
> I also didn't want a black dog, they're also pretty, just a preference thing.
> Although now that I have a white...perhaps I should follow Missy's lead. LOL.


Trish, the funny thing is I actually said I didn't want all white or all black. I loved the Hav's with patches of color--- but I wouldn't trade my boys for the world. and I truly believe we get the dogs we were meant to have.

If I had it to do over I probably would love a white dog- because Jaspers faded Sable makes him look dingy a lot of the time-- but I love his personality so much and his coloring is part of it. And I think Cash may turn Charcoal or blue. They are just camelians these little guys.

love the gre


----------



## trustmissy (Sep 10, 2006)

*havanese colors*

You may enjoy viewing the pictures of my dog Sunshine as he changed colors over 2.5 years. His coloring was very similar to your dogs.

http://pets.webshots.com/album/551816177uabjqJ?vhost=pets&start=0

Missy


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I'm here to stand up for Cream, White, Off-White, Egg-Shell White well you get the jist of it....white Hav's rule.....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunshine is SOOO cute  How very cool that he changed colors so much and you have it all in an album! Thanks for sharing. I love the color he is now, actually ALL the colors he has been.

Derek, I knew you would eventually find all the slanderous "white" dog comments and come launch a defensive attack!









hehe

(PS. I'm totally kidding, nobody was "slanderous", I promise! It just seemed like a fun word to use! ound: )

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey I Like the word Slanderous...it has Litigious after effects to it..:biggrin1: ...I had to say something...Radar's our little half-and-half Cream Boy...I Love to Drink coffee so I just needed to put the Half-and Half comment in there. Gosh I've not been able to get on the forum on a consisten basis over the last two weeks that I've fallen behind on the posts.....Darn.. 

Derek


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I drop my case. I love white and cream Dogs!!!they rule!!! no lawyers please.

And in my list of all the adorable forum white and cream dogs I left out the amazing Brady (still love the post neuter photo Karen) and the adorable Bisket
then there's the new girl Lilly-- please forgive me if I have still left any one out.

Hugs and Puppy kissed to all Havs and Hav owners.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, Missy! LOL, We are just kidding! I totally understand why people would be hesitant of a light color dog, they do show all the dirt and muck...just like a "white" car would 

Derek, we have been wondering about you! I even got a PM asking where you were? I figured you were really busy with work, sleep...and the wifey and Radar half and half! I love half and half.....I go through alot if in my coffee. The other stuff just isn't the same.

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

No hurt feelings here!  We didn't even notice he was missed.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I really, really wanted a black and white Hav. I looked and looked, but the timing wasn't right, I guess. Then I found Kodi. He has gone through so many color changes, it really doesn't matter how he started out. As far as white looking dirty, tear staining, etc. I have been very lucky and not had this problem with him. He has no tear staining, and the only way I know he is dirty is when his hair starts getting a little more cream looking. 

Any, my second was my original choice of a black and white, and she always looks clean. Even after digging in the mulch. :biggrin1:

PS - Sunshine is a real beauty!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah thanks Kara, your a Sweety for being Conerned.....:hug: I have been really busy with things as they are around here. Not enough time in the day I believe the saying goes. I often don't go online on the forum at home sometimes because the PC I have is so darn slow. I really like this one at the Mall because it's a Pentium D and it's pretty quick for this task. No slowing down of the system resources. 

Derek


----------

